# The ol' sneaky-peek!



## Handgunner (Oct 28, 2004)

Taken at Red Top mountain before the slaughter...


----------



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2004)

Is that ice on the trees?  

Nice looking buck.

Skipper


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 28, 2004)

Naw Skip,  It's just the way the light is hitting it.  It was overcast that day and COLD. 

Thanks for responding to my posts!  I love acknowledgement!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks like he was hanging kinda close to ya.

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Looks like he was hanging kinda close to ya.
> 
> Jim


 The doe had already crossed.  We were between he and she... 

He had that look like "Move, or I'm coming through you"....


----------



## HT2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Delton.....*

He's probably thinkin'.....

"UT-OH"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm in Trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

HT2 said:
			
		

> He's probably thinkin'.....
> 
> "UT-OH"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm in Trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!


 If he was in the woods I was hunting, and I had my handgun with me, he would be in a whole lot of trouble!


----------

